
My confusing, 10-day journey to getting a UWP game to work on Windows 10 - rrreese
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/10/my-confusing-10-day-journey-to-getting-a-uwp-game-to-work-on-windows-10
======
baud147258
So much for Microsoft saying they'll work on PC gaming. I'll stick with Steam
and gog for now, even if there are a few Microsoft titles I'd like to play on
PC.

